# PHP4.3.4 auf 4.3.10 updaten (apache2)



## grungehead (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo!


Ich hab das Problem, dass mein Webserver (SuSE Linux 9.1) beim Aufruf von PHP-Files die Dateien nicht verarbeitet, sondern zum Download anbietet. Aber das nicht immer, sondern nur ab und zu! 

Hab jetz schon einiges im Internet durchsucht, und ich glaube, es führt kein weg daran vorbei, php auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen.

Aber das krieg ich irgendwie nicht so hin, vielleicht kann mir das hier einer *genau *erklären oder ein gutes & einfaches (bestenfalls Deutsches) Tutorial geben...
Wenn jemand ganz freundlich ist kann mir das vielleicht jemand einrichten 

Bitte postet mir jetz nich wieder die Links & FAQs von php.net, daraus werd ich nich schlau!
Achja.. Confixx 3 ist auch installiert, das sollte nach Möglichkeit immernoch funktionieren...


Thx für's lesen, bitte auch antworten 


PS:   hab ich schon durchsucht...


----------



## puetz (25. Januar 2005)

Schau mal hier nach! Vielleicht hilft dir das vielleicht weiter!
Also ich finde es sehr verständlich!

http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp.html


----------



## grungehead (25. Januar 2005)

ne nich wirklich, hab ich auch schon installiert, aber das zu konfigurieren, dass alles läuft wie vorher und Confixx auch noch geht, krieg ich nich hin :/


----------



## RedWing (25. Januar 2005)

Also beste Anlaufstelle ist dafür immer noch die
Dokumentation von php selber:

http://www.php.net/manual/de/install.unix.apache2.php

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## grungehead (26. Januar 2005)

also ich hab mir alle RPMs in neuen versionen runtergeladen, die aktuell auch von php installiert sind. und dann diese installiert, aber es kommt folgende fehlermeldung:


```
~/rpms # rpm -Uv *php4*.rpm
warning: apache2-mod_php4-4.3.10-0.1.i586.rpm: V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID efb694ea
error: Failed dependencies:
        php4-recode conflicts with php4-imap-4.3.10-0.1
        php4-recode conflicts with php4-mysql-4.3.10-0.1
        php4-imap conflicts with php4-recode-4.3.10-0.1
        php4-mysql conflicts with php4-recode-4.3.10-0.1
        libodbc.so.1 is needed by php4-unixODBC-4.3.10-0.1
```

was mach ich falsch? wie krieg ich die konflikte weg?


----------

